# Texas Slam Flag



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

What do you think of this? If you would like to order a flag send me a message. The flag is 37 x 19.5


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sweet man


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Sweet man


Thank you!


----------



## Jim Adams (Aug 31, 2020)

Do you make one in LSU?


----------



## full_throttle_27 (Mar 16, 2014)

How much? Can you ship to dfw?


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jim Adams said:


> Do you make one in LSU?


Yes, I can make an LSU flag.


Sorry, for the late response. 
I can custom make almost anything.

Texas Slam rod holders are $125
Red Fish and Trout rod holders are $125

Tight Lines
[email protected]
979-318-1090 cell


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

full_throttle_27 said:


> How much? Can you ship to dfw?


Yes, I can ship to Dallas.

The Texas Slam Flag 19.5 x 37 is $185
Texas Slam rod holders are $125
Red Fish and Trout rod holders are $125

[email protected]
Cell 979-318-1090


----------



## TAILCHASER76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Jim Adams said:


> Do you make one in LSU?


Yes!!


----------

